# Rainbow (double)



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just happened to look outside as I noticed the sky was turning an interesting shade of orange, and saw this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/VL6ovz


__
https://flic.kr/p/VL6p4Z


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen anything like that before - I wonder if it's an actual double rainbow or some sort of reflection. Well caught!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love double rainbows and they hold a special sentimental memory of a dear friend who is gone. The rare times they are seen make me feel I have once again had a momentary connection with that friend.  Thanks, Nog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything like that before - I wonder if it's an actual double rainbow or some sort of reflection. Well caught!


Apparently it's due to the sunlight reflecting twice within the droplets, as opposed to just once for the "normal" rainbow, which also results in the order of the colors being inverted.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice capture. It's rare to get a double rainbow. The conditions have to be just right.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Nice capture. It's rare to get a double rainbow. The conditions have to be just right.


If I wasn't rushing to get a photo before the sun set and wasn't such a n00b, I'd have grabbed my tripod, used a slow shutter speed and low ISO, tried a few different settings, and gotten a clearer photo.  But still, pretty cool.


----------

